# New Product Announcement Invites for July 23, 2012



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 10, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/launch-invites-for-july-23-2012/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/launch-invites-for-july-23-2012/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/launch-invites-for-july-23-2012/"></a></div>
<strong>From the Czech Republic


</strong>Invites for the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/announcement-day-july-23-2012-cr2/" target="_blank">July 23, 2012 product announcement date</a> seem to be making their way around to folks.</p>
<p>It’s suspected this is when we will see the announcement of Canon’s first mirrorless interchangeable lens camera. We may finally get the official announcement for the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x lens as well.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/invite.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-10615" title="invite" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/invite-416x575.jpg" alt="" width="416" height="575" /></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## melbournite (Jul 10, 2012)

I am excited to see what Canon's mirrorless camera will bring but I doubt I will be buying in. I'm happy with my SLR, compacts and iPhone systems.


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jul 10, 2012)

If Canon managed to introduce real alternatives to cameras as the Fuji X-Pro 1 I'd be on board. But alas...


----------



## mitchell3417 (Jul 10, 2012)

Something close to the fuji system would be awesome. The x100 and pro-x1 are intriguing cameras. However, and correct me if I'm wrong, I don't think the g1X sensor is up to those standards and I don't think we'll see a new sensor with the mirror less. 

C'mon Canon. Still hoping for aps-c.


----------



## nentraC (Jul 10, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Announcing the first digital mirrorless Canon cameras in July so that they're finally in store before Christmas?



The 650d was preati quick in stores after it was anounced. Dont mistake the a consumer grade camera whit a pro one


----------



## nonac (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm ready to see what the 60d and or 7d replacement will be. I like the crop sensor to reach wildlife and bird shots and I am ready to upgrade to the latest and greatest crop sensor camera (replacement for a 40d). I will then be set to go for a while as I recently added a 5d Mark III as well.


----------



## Ricku (Jul 10, 2012)

mitchell3417 said:


> Something close to the fuji system would be awesome.
> C'mon Canon. Still hoping for aps-c.


APS-C is the minimum, but something like the Leica M9 would be amazing!

C'mon Canon. Give us a full frame mirrorless or go home.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 10, 2012)

Good - lets get another one out the way so that the Low cost FF rumours can start again.
The 650D looks to rock and is pushing the 60D and the 7D out to pasture - there are lots of great new SLR's to come.


----------



## EYEONE (Jul 10, 2012)

Stuart said:


> ...is pushing the 7D out to pasture



No. 60D perhaps, it matches most features of the 60D but not the 7D. It's still vastly superior.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jul 10, 2012)

Stuart said:


> Good - lets get another one out the way so that the Low cost FF rumours can start again.
> The 650D looks to rock and is pushing the 60D and the 7D out to pasture - there are lots of great new SLR's to come.



The 7D firmware upgrade is supposed to come in August. My guess is that the 7D will be around for another year. At least I hope so. I just bought a refurbished 7D from Canon Direct for $1087. The shutter release on my 40D is becoming increasingly erratic.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 10, 2012)

Bring it... whatever it is... We all throught the 40mm was an odd one, but appears to be a popular!!! Maybe they will surprise us again! then again, probably not!


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Most folks are curmudgeons until they actual use the thing they gripe about.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 10, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> curmudgeons



+1 Vocab score!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 10, 2012)

Alright fellow Canonites! Prepare for some more disappointment. 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ricku said:


> mitchell3417 said:
> 
> 
> > Something close to the fuji system would be awesome.
> ...



+1


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 10, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><glusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/launch-invites-for-july-23-2012/"></glusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/launch-invites-for-july-23-2012/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/launch-invites-for-july-23-2012/"></a></div>
> <strong>From the Czech Republic
> 
> 
> ...



Alittle Off topic but Whens CR guy going to post the 5D3 Review? I liked the 7D review that used to be here.


----------



## Ziggy (Jul 10, 2012)

fngers, toes and anything else I can cross, on a 200-400mm lens. please!!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll be interested, but not buying if the price is out of sight. I haven't bought into the G1 X due to price.
It really depends on what the camera brings that makes it usable. The other mirrorless cameras are a weak lot with a couple of exceptions like the nex 7.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jul 10, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> ... The shutter release on my 40D is becoming increasingly erratic.



That's an easy fix if you are brave enough to open it up, and are comfortable with a soldering iron. I've fixed 4 or 5 bad shutter buttons. Unless of course you're talking about the shutter itself dying, in which case it is a considerable amount of work to remove and replace.


----------



## funkboy (Jul 10, 2012)

This announcement is less than a week before the opening of the London 2012 Olympics. You can bet there'll be some top-end telephotos in there (200-400 1.4x sounds about right, possibly others).

Remember that this is a Photokina year too so they've got at least one more hot press date coming...

The 7D is ripe for replacement & of course rumors abound about the mirrorless system (or at least another large-sensor compact), but I don't think they'd announce both at the same time.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 10, 2012)

KyleSTL said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > ... The shutter release on my 40D is becoming increasingly erratic.
> ...



There is an easier way. You will find it in U tube. Just do a "40D shutter release repair" or even a "20D shutter release repair". Basically, you pour a spoon of rubbing alcohol into the empty battery compartment with the camera tilted to avoid alcohol getting into the top LCD and push the release button 10 to 20 times. then AIR DRY the camera. I use this method on my 20D, It works.


----------



## simonxu11 (Jul 10, 2012)

Stop dreaming, maximum is 1.85x


----------



## Rocky (Jul 10, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > mitchell3417 said:
> ...


I doubt that we will get FF mirorless this time. FF mirroreless will be "big" and too expensive due to a brand new sensor/microlens and phase detection on sensor. We know that the sale volume will not be as high as the 1D X. On the other hand regardless what the sensor size will be, Canon will need a new sensor that has the on sensor phase detector. It seems to me G1X size sensor will be a good compromise. There is not such a big difference between 1.7 and 1.6 (based on width) or 1.85 and 1.6(based on length) compare to APS-C. The same sensor can be used in the "G series" later. It is a "one stone to kill two birds" approach. I think Canon will take this approach.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2012)

Rocky said:


> It seems to me G1X size sensor will be a good compromise. There is not such a big difference between 1.7 and 1.6 (based on width) or 1.85 and 1.6(based on length) compare to APS-C. The same sensor can be used in the "G series" later. It is a "one stone to kill two birds" approach. I think Canon will take this approach.


+1 
The G1X sensor is developed and a plug-in solution. I do not think the T4i sensor is quite up to fast phase detect AF. Of course, if Canon goes to their pellicle mirror technology, we might see a aps-c, but this is unlikely.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 10, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me G1X size sensor will be a good compromise. There is not such a big difference between 1.7 and 1.6 (based on width) or 1.85 and 1.6(based on length) compare to APS-C. The same sensor can be used in the "G series" later. It is a "one stone to kill two birds" approach. I think Canon will take this approach.
> ...


Agree. Canon had the pellicle mirror 50 years ago and give it up in just 5 years. Then Canon try it agin about 20 years ago and give it up again. There must be something that canon does not like besides the lost of about 1 stop of sensitivity to the film.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree, at best it will probably be the same sensor as the G1X, which is essentially an APS-C sensor cut down to an unappealing aspect ratio. 

The Fujis are still more appealing: cool design and nice, standard APS-C sized and proportioned sensor. I just don't want to invest in a non-compatible lens mount.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 10, 2012)

My bets are on an entry level mirror-less camera.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> My bets are on an entry level mirror-less camera.



+1….with an EF converter (which won't come cheap)


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 10, 2012)

nentraC said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Announcing the first digital mirrorless Canon cameras in July so that they're finally in store before Christmas?
> ...


So was the 5D MkIII come to that.


----------



## traveller (Jul 10, 2012)

unfocused said:


> I agree, at best it will probably be the same sensor as the G1X, which is essentially an APS-C sensor cut down to an unappealing aspect ratio.



What's so magical about the 3:2 aspect ratio? Most medium and large format film stock is squarer than 135. If this aspect ratio helps make the whole system more compact, then I'm all for it. If it was simply to appeal to previous Powershot G-series owners, then I don't see the need. 



unfocused said:


> The Fujis are still more appealing: cool design and nice, standard APS-C sized and proportioned sensor. I just don't want to invest in a non-compatible lens mount.



Everyone seems to be heaping praise upon the Fujis, but I think that they're both (I'm excluding the X10) too niche for Canon. The X100 is an enthusiast's second camera for use in certain circumstances, primarily when enjoying the camera experience is as important as getting the shot. The X Pro1 is Fuji gambling that there is enough of a market for a budget version of the Leica M9. This is not the market that I think Canon want to target; they need to find a camera that can be marketed to casul users in place of the small sensor point and shoots that will soon be totally obsoleted by camera 'phones. A secondary group is (primarily EOS) DSLR owners wanting an additional, smaller 'carry everywhere' camera. The Fuji X100 is too inflexible for both of these groups' needs; the X Pro 1 is too expensive and intimidating for the former group and too large for the latter group (and a bit too expensive for most). As for their 'retro' design, if retro means more physical controls then that's great (but this does have implications for body size); if it's simply copying fifty year old styling cues, Canon should leave this to German car manufacturers. 



unfocused said:


> I just don't want to invest in a non-compatible lens mount.



I didn't want to take the previous quote you out of context, but I think that the last sentence is very important. No one is keen to spend money on a new lens system, particularly when there is so much uncertainty about which will last. If you had to re-purchase all your DSLR kit, which lens mount would you be confident investing in: EF, F, A, K, 4/3rds? There are two mounts in that list that I would have very high confidence in, with the third not far behind; of the other two, I would be very wary of one and wouldn't touch the other with a barge pole. I don't need to say which is which, as I'm sure that most people already know!  So, out of the following mounts, pick the winners: micro-4/3rds, E, Q, 1, XF, [Canon(?)] ? Not so easy and the potential for an expensive mistake.


----------



## Astro (Jul 10, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Alright fellow Canonites! Prepare for some more disappointment. 8)



try to make some photos with your gear and stop thinking about more gear..  that would be something.


----------



## ablearcher (Jul 11, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> My bets are on an entry level mirror-less camera.


 I share this view. However, I don't have extra cash for toys. So.............. wake me up when they announce real stuff.... like a new reasonably priced FF body ....


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 11, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me G1X size sensor will be a good compromise. There is not such a big difference between 1.7 and 1.6 (based on width) or 1.85 and 1.6(based on length) compare to APS-C. The same sensor can be used in the "G series" later. It is a "one stone to kill two birds" approach. I think Canon will take this approach.
> ...



the 16MP APS-H is also developed and a plug in solution that will leave every mirrorless competitor in its dust
including leica


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 11, 2012)

traveller said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, at best it will probably be the same sensor as the G1X, which is essentially an APS-C sensor cut down to an unappealing aspect ratio.
> ...



Fuji is fine and all untill you have to deal with their lack of service department
I'm still fighting with them about replacing my sensor in my x10 for the white orb issue
been about 6 weeks now lucky i dont really need the camera urgently :


----------



## dlleno (Jul 11, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> I just bought a refurbished 7D from Canon Direct for $1087. The shutter release on my 40D is becoming increasingly erratic.



Canon is pretty good (and fast) at fixing stuff like that for pretty reasonable prices. in a freak accident I was photographing a diesel truck on a test dyno, pouring smoke out of its exhaust. I was standing probably 50 feet away and to the side, when the exiting exhaust flew a small rock or piece of bark at me and hit the top housing right beside my finger. shutter was erratic ever since then -- but Canon replaced the top assembly for $100.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 11, 2012)

Astro said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Alright fellow Canonites! Prepare for some more disappointment. 8)
> ...



Seeing your portfolio would be something. ;D


----------



## samirachiko (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd like to see the cheap full frame!!     ;D


----------



## moreorless (Jul 11, 2012)

traveller said:


> Everyone seems to be heaping praise upon the Fujis, but I think that they're both (I'm excluding the X10) too niche for Canon. The X100 is an enthusiast's second camera for use in certain circumstances, primarily when enjoying the camera experience is as important as getting the shot. The X Pro1 is Fuji gambling that there is enough of a market for a budget version of the Leica M9. This is not the market that I think Canon want to target; they need to find a camera that can be marketed to casul users in place of the small sensor point and shoots that will soon be totally obsoleted by camera 'phones. A secondary group is (primarily EOS) DSLR owners wanting an additional, smaller 'carry everywhere' camera. The Fuji X100 is too inflexible for both of these groups' needs; the X Pro 1 is too expensive and intimidating for the former group and too large for the latter group (and a bit too expensive for most). As for their 'retro' design, if retro means more physical controls then that's great (but this does have implications for body size); if it's simply copying fifty year old styling cues, Canon should leave this to German car manufacturers.



I'd agree that a fixed prime camera and a system based on primes are probabley too small a market for Canon to go after with there first release but I wouldnt rule out some rangefinderlike styling.

The mirrorless market is I'd say clearly more style conscious than either DSLR's or compacts and the trend for retro looks is now reaching well into the mainstream, just look at any character using a camera in a hollywood blockbuster and the chances are its got 60's styling.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jul 11, 2012)

Ricku said:


> mitchell3417 said:
> 
> 
> > Something close to the fuji system would be awesome.
> ...



+1


----------



## MK5GTI (Jul 11, 2012)

Canonwatch report that the mirrorless will use APSC size sensor. my guess would be the T4i sensor with hybrid AF?

but if thats the case, AF would be far from the competition, like the newer Sony and the lightning fast AF from the newer m4/3.

i hope the adapter to be EF-S compatible, since i have to deal with crop factor, and also hope that the thickness of the adapter won't be too much


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jul 11, 2012)

ablearcher said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > My bets are on an entry level mirror-less camera.
> ...



maybe someday soon? i wouldnt be surprise if its one out by september!


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 11, 2012)

"
_has a new type of mount and that Canon will provide an adapter for EF lenses (that was already considered to be most probable, nothing really new here)_
_features an APS-C sized sensor and not the sensor of the PowerShot G1 X (most of us thought it would have this sensor)_
_– This is a new rumoured spec of Canon’s mirrorless camera, and – I guess – a very welcome one (if true)_"


If this source is trustable: http://www.canonwatch.com/rumor-canon-mirrorless-system-camera-quick-update/...


----------



## quartzie (Jul 11, 2012)

MK5GTI said:


> Canonwatch report that the mirrorless will use APSC size sensor. my guess would be the T4i sensor with hybrid AF?
> 
> but if thats the case, AF would be far from the competition, like the newer Sony and the lightning fast AF from the newer m4/3.



Indeed. I was quite disappointed with 650D's AF performance in Live View when I went to check it out at a Canon center last week. Can't say the "hybrid phase detect AF" felt any different from a 600D.


----------



## SuperC142 (Jul 11, 2012)

I think they need an entry-level full-frame to compete with Nikon's rumored D600 (which is looking more like reality and less like rumor). I would like to see something like a "T4i-but-with-a-full-frame". In fact, I think something like that would make a great 70D.


----------



## dlleno (Jul 11, 2012)

SuperC142 said:


> I think they need an entry-level full-frame to compete with Nikon's rumored D600 (which is looking more like reality and less like rumor). I would like to see something like a "T4i-but-with-a-full-frame". In fact, I think something like that would make a great 70D.



oh boy let the "xxD shall always be APS-C", games begin! again. SuperC142 I don't for a moment fault you for expressing this in a rumors forum; let opinions ring, along with freedom  just be prepared; just sayin...


----------



## SuperC142 (Jul 11, 2012)

haha- thanks for the warning. I hate to start a big (recurring?) battle! I figured that if xD can have a crop (7D), why can't xxD have full? To be honest though, I don't care what they call it. I just don't want to have to spend $3500 to avoid multiplying by 1.6.


----------



## gmrza (Jul 12, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> "
> _has a new type of mount and that Canon will provide an adapter for EF lenses (that was already considered to be most probable, nothing really new here)_
> _features an APS-C sized sensor and not the sensor of the PowerShot G1 X (most of us thought it would have this sensor)_
> _– This is a new rumoured spec of Canon’s mirrorless camera, and – I guess – a very welcome one (if true)_"
> ...



I think that the direction in which Canon moves in respect of sensor size will be determined by economics: There is a trade off between the smaller area of the 1.5" sensor against the already huge volumes of APS-C EOS DSLRs that Canon produces. Which ever yields the cheaper design will probably be the route that Canon takes.
Depending how committed Canon is to the G1X, they still have to produce the 1.5" format sensor going forward anyhow.
Going for APS-C has the advantage of the fact that Canon usually has at least 2 APS-C sensors in production - providing sensors for models with different market positioning.

A different approach to just using 1 sensor format would be to use an APS-C sensor for the higher end models, and a smaller sensor (such as that used by the Nikon 1 system) for lower end models, while retaining the same lens mount - the same way there are APS-C, APS-H (that mention is for wickidwombat) and full frame EOS DSLRs.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 12, 2012)

So far we do not have any data on how good (accuracy and speed) of the AF phase detector on the T4i. If it is good enough, it will be a logical choice for the mirroless. Then Canon doe not need to build a new sensor the mirrorless. It will save Canon a lot of money. It it is not good enough, then Canon will need a NEW sensor for the mirrorless regardless what the size will be. Canon CANNOT afford to have a mirrorless with slow AF. Nikon 1 and the Olympus OM-D have already claimed to have the AF speed of DSLR. If Canon has a slow AF, no body will buy it.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jul 12, 2012)

SuperC142 said:


> I think they need an entry-level full-frame to compete with Nikon's rumored D600 (which is looking more like reality and less like rumor). I would like to see something like a "T4i-but-with-a-full-frame". In fact, I think something like that would make a great 70D.



canon must release some more info about this entry level full frame soon. other wise nikon d600 will be a hit! depending when it will be released it will sell a lot! even though i am a canon fan i would make the switch if canon doesnt release another FF before september..


----------



## Astro (Jul 12, 2012)

so the canon mirrorless will be aps-c..... nice.

i don´t mind if it´s a bit bigger then m43 cameras.
my m43 cameras are not really "pockable" either.

i trade that for a bigger sensor any time.

now imagine canon would mean a FF mirrorless when they talk about the professionell mirrorless they will release later.


----------



## Astro (Jul 12, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



not when it´s as boring as yours.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2012)

Astro said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Astro said:
> ...



Oh, did I hurt you astro? That's ok if you don't want to show us, we know its probably full of test charts anyway.


----------



## samirachiko (Jul 12, 2012)

dlleno said:


> SuperC142 said:
> 
> 
> > I think they need an entry-level full-frame to compete with Nikon's rumored D600 (which is looking more like reality and less like rumor). I would like to see something like a "T4i-but-with-a-full-frame". In fact, I think something like that would make a great 70D.
> ...



If there will be a cheap FF it will be the 6D!!! "6D" is the only name that make sense!


----------



## simonxu11 (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html
http://www.canonwatch.com/rumor-canon-mirrorless-system-camera-quick-update/

Maybe an APS-C from 650D？


----------

